# Spaceliner tire question



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Apr 14, 2021)

The Sears spaceliners came with 26 x 1.75 tires,I was wondering if 26x 2.125 tires would fit,or would there be clearance issues with the fenders?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 14, 2021)

Suddenly it’s 1960! said:


> The Sears spaceliners came with 26 x 1.75 tires,I was wondering if 26x 2.125 tires would fit,or would there be clearance issues with the fenders?




A lot of those later middle weights got real tight, someone has tried I'm sure. I would give it try, what is the worse thing that can happen? You end up with a set of tires to build a bike around.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 14, 2021)

I think you will find that not all 2.125 tires are the same. Some have a real flat profile and are quite wide where others are more rounded and and may fit in the fenders without a problem. As coasterbrkejunkie1969 said, you may just have to try to find out.


----------



## sworley (Apr 14, 2021)

I recently went with some fat S7s for a '65 Schwinn build I was doing and I regret it. The fat tires made adjusting the chain tension a pain, rubbed on the fenders, then on the reflector mounting hardware, what a pain. And if your wheel isn't perfectly true it'll rub on things every revolution. Stick with the stock size, fat tires aren't all they're cracked up to be.


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks guys. I was just wondering since I found a brand new condition set of whitewalls in the larger size.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's some 2.125's on mine ... you get a little rubbing on the front tire when the springer springs on bumps ...


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Apr 14, 2021)

Rollo? Aren’t you Rita Lawson’s boy? Lol. Got a kick out of your screen name and icon.  Sanford and Son was one of the best shows of the 70’s. Redd Foxx would always tear into Rollo every chance he got, same thing with Julio and his goat and of course Aunt Esther.
Rollo:Why do you always treat me like a criminal when I come over here Mr.Sanford?
Fred:Because I want you to feel at home. Lol.

Fred speaking to Julio. “What are you doing with a goat anyway? Wouldn’t they sell you a dog,or is that just a Puerto Rican poodle?” Lol.

Thanks for the info on the tires. Nice spaceliner. I haven’t opened the tank on mine yet to get the lights working. Any advice on how to open it properly?  I’m assuming the black strip on top slides off?


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 14, 2021)

You can run 26x2.125" but as stated they may rub, require Very Trued wheels, Careful fender & brace massaging. 
Here's my '64 Columbia MW wearing 26x2.125" when I got it & White Wall Columbia Superbs








Very close Everywhere but Stuffed & Tucked!


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Apr 14, 2021)

Well,I want to go with the factory size,but whats funny is that it seems none of the stores out here have 26x1.75 whitewall tires but 26x2.125 are literally everywhere.  I’ve looked online and there seem to be only a couple brands in that size with a whitewall.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's an eBay seller in Cali that has some brick tread tires 26 x 1.75

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-2-26x1...251-White-Wall/303804533884?campid=5335809022  He must have a shop, nothing but tires for sale on eBay.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2021)

I’ve successfully done this last year with a middleweight typhoon that typically takes a 26x1 3/4 tire and I ran a set of S-2 rims with rounded profile 2.125 size tires with no issues. Consider this though..my wheels were perfectly straight.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 15, 2021)

However, if you’re after a pair of correct size 1.75 for Murray middleweight, the owner of this 63 Astro Flite picked up these tires from Bicycle Heaven. I understand he has several sets in stock. Kenda brand.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

Can't deny it these MWs look Awesome & Badass with the fenders tucking 2.125" balloon tires


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 15, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Here's an eBay seller in Cali that has some brick tread tires 26 x 1.75
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-2-26x1...251-White-Wall/303804533884?campid=5335809022  He must have a shop, nothing but tires for sale on eBay.
> 
> ...



I have these on my Spaceliner and BF Goodrich Challenger Vigilante, they fit very well.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 15, 2021)

Back when I was in Jr. High I had a Foremost (Spaceliner clone) that I put the 26x 2.125 tires on. They do fit, but they rub the braces. I finally took them off after I got tired of having to keep tweaking the braces.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

schwinnman67 said:


> Back when I was in Jr. High I had a Foremost (Spaceliner clone) that I put the 26x 2.125 tires on. They do fit, but they rub the braces. I finally took them off after I got tired of having to keep tweaking the braces.



If you're Not 100% worried about Original or have spare braces I have made them wrap around the outside like the Colorflow. A piece of thin aluminum bar stock looks nice if you anneal and bend it carefully. Make your attachment holes, Dremel or File your shape to fit your frame. Little bit of Custom; paint match, contrast, & my favorite Polished for those shiny bike owners


----------



## AndyA (Apr 15, 2021)

People! It's a middleweight! Middleweight means 26 X 1.75 or 26 X 1-3/4! Sorry, I didn't mean to shout.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

AndyA said:


> People! It's a middleweight! Middleweight means 26 X 1.75 or 26 X 1-3/4! Sorry, I didn't mean to shout.



Trade me a frame identical to mine meant for 2.0 or 2.125" then.  can't help I like wider tires & some middleweights have kitschy cool frames.
My new to me Columbia was purchased for these reasons; 2 yr only frame, welded on rear rack, Rat Rod theme already applied, and I won't ever feel bad about what I do with it to enjoy riding it! I don't intend to sell it in my life time. If I do it will be 1 helluva over priced let go.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 15, 2021)

On my Murray, I have 2.125 balloon tires, and had to leave the MW fenders off; the fender mounting provisions on the 1960’s Murray frame were fairly lightweight.


----------



## stoney (Apr 15, 2021)

Rollo said:


> Here's some 2.125's on mine ... you get a little rubbing on the front tire when the springer springs on bumps ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1391267



Rollo, that bike looks fantastic with the 2.125's on it, good call.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> On my Murray, I have 2.125 balloon tires, and had to leave the MW fenders off; the fender mounting provisions on the 1960’s Murray frame were fairly lightweight.



You can squeeze & massage balloon fenders in there usually; that's the tightest part of the frame but dimple or notching the fenders usually helps a lot. I am going through the processes with my Columbia as I don't like the canted look the fenders have. Middle Weight forks suck though.

I am mocking up a set of black ebay 26" walds & may be picking up Yet Another Schwinn Windwood that isn't in such great shape so I will play with it's fenders as well to see which fit best as they're Really Wide balloon style. They look like they could easily clear a 26x3"


----------

